# Quickbooks integration



## bac (Jun 19, 2006)

Hello all. For those using Quickbooks for their accounting s/w, how do you integrate your orders into Quickbooks? In other words, how do you get the order data (customer, and credit card info) from your shopping cart, or other source into Quickbooks? Is it a manual process, or do you use some automated process? If automated, is it real-time, batch processed, or a manual process?

Any information is greatly appreciated! ThanX!


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

What shopping cart are you using? if its oSCommerce good chance theres a Quickbooks module to intergrate Quickbooks. I think they have one for MYOB.

If someone else hasn't written a module then you're going to need some good programming knowledge to get them to intergrate with each other


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

I found an article on this topic on About.com. It lists the names of several e-commerce products that integrate with Quickbooks automatically.

http://onlinebusiness.about.com/od/shoppingcarts/a/quickbooks.htm

It popped up when I googled for "quickbooks integration ecommerce" (with no quotes).


----------



## bac (Jun 19, 2006)

zhenjie said:


> What shopping cart are you using? if its oSCommerce good chance theres a Quickbooks module to intergrate Quickbooks. I think they have one for MYOB.


I'm currently eveluating on a shopping carts, so I don't have one yet. However, I do run Quickbooks, so integration is key for me to avoid manual entry of orders. OSCommerce is next on the evaluation list - I'll check out integration. ThanX!


----------



## bac (Jun 19, 2006)

Jasonda said:


> I found an article on this topic on About.com. It lists the names of several e-commerce products that integrate with Quickbooks automatically.
> 
> http://onlinebusiness.about.com/od/shoppingcarts/a/quickbooks.htm
> 
> It popped up when I googled for "quickbooks integration ecommerce" (with no quotes).


Great stuff. ThanX!


----------

